# Black and red all over...



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Had a good month and a few really good days. Found a great deal and decided to upgrade. Now the wife is pissed!

This is the set up I've been drooling over!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

buy the tools, ditch the wife, you will be better off that way and get more use out of the tools............


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Those 5.0 batteries are golden. They last forever. If you do any commercial work or cast/galv waste vent, invest in the cordless full size bandsaw.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice job on the tools. How much better is the Fuel over the regular 18volt line?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

5.0? WEAK! Get a few of these. Lol

https://www.ohiopowertool.com/p-162...Kaa52P2hM2tXICf2xJJQgcCY2BMTOtAZK8aAm5N8P8HAQ


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Just saw this on Ohio tools.com 6.0


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

9.0 = 200

6.0 = 150


No brainer


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I have the same drill/impact set and the fuel drill is super powerful. The impact drill has a sheet metal screw setting that works like a champ. The xc5 batteries last a long time. I have 4 batteries and a 6 pack charger and I never run out of power.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Flyout95 said:


> Those 5.0 batteries are golden. They last forever. If you do any commercial work or cast/galv waste vent, invest in the cordless full size bandsaw.


I actually touched my second brand new stick of 4" cast yesterday! We had an old rooted out line to replace and the boiler vent was 1/2" below it so PVC was out of the question. I have thought about the bandsaw, but I just wouldn't get enough use from it.

These will get very little use anyway. My truck is primarily for drain cleaning. What I have works well for what I need, but I'm just a whore for nice tools.

I have the super hawg I got form here, which I love and sold me on the Fuel line. I bought the basic sawzall at a pawn shop and the 5.0 batteries last forever in that.

The one thing I've noticed about the fuel sawzall is it's weight. HEAVY! Almost as bad as the old Ridgid one. But it feels very well built. 

I now have 6-5.0 and 2-4.0 batteries..... more than I'll ever use.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I started with dewalt and have had great luck with both durability and battery life, I think any brand with the newer lithium ion batteries will hold a charge much longer than the old tech batteries...


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a couple dozen kits of each dewalt and Milwaukee. What I'm seeing is that the Milwaukee sawzalls aren't holding up as well as the Dewalt sawzalls . The milwaukee batteries last longer than the dewalts. The impacts and drills seem to have the same power and both tend to hold up to the abuse and use. I have always preferred Dewalt especially since they came out with the 20V lineup but the Milwaukee fire battery is a better battery.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

An investment in your tools is an investment in yourself.

Now start thinking about retirement : )


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

All extra money is going to guns & ammo, I have plenty of tools


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Those 5.0 batteries are golden. They last forever. If you do any commercial work or cast/galv waste vent, invest in the cordless full size bandsaw.


Do you still do Galv and Durham in Chicago?


----------



## bdaltonph (Nov 23, 2014)

Has anyone here used the Milwaukee right angle cordless drill? I was looking at it the other day at the supply house. How is the power and battery life?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

GREENPLUM said:


> All extra money is going to guns & ammo, I have plenty of tools


Remember when you could buy a brick of .22lr for $5? Now, if you can find it, it'll cost a fortune just to have fun plinking! I've started reducing my wide collection and concentrate one caliber per platform. Helps a little. But in the end to make that money, you need to spend money.

I'm almost where I need to be with tools and equipment. For hand and power I'm pretty much set with the exception of a few specialty tools.

After buying a camera it has become a necessity I take the next step and get a jetter. I have five jobs on the books for jetting already, and have been subbing three to eight a month.

Been reading, studying and researching... But the end of February seems so damn far away!

I've been a black and yellow guy for a long time now, but what Milwaukee is doing has really sold me. Plus the newer 18v XRP stuff seems to not last as long as it once did. I haven't messed around with the new 20v stuff yet.... Milwaukee got to me first.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> After buying a camera it has become a necessity I take the next step and get a jetter. I have five jobs on the books for jetting already, and have been subbing three to eight a month.


Take the risk and get it now, you're loosing alot of income and with that many jet jobs it'll be paid off quickly. No risk no reward, and your risk is minimized with all the jet jobs your subbing out. You won't regret it!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

GREENPLUM said:


> Take the risk and get it now, you're loosing alot of income and with that many jet jobs it'll be paid off quickly. No risk no reward, and your risk is minimized with all the jet jobs your subbing out. You won't regret it!


No risk, no reward. Reminds me of this thread: http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/mongoose-123-jetter-s-30796/

Skid is what I want. Right now my truck is a 14' box Chevy 3500. I need one to hug one side... only have the back door. I really only see upto 6", jetting for municipalities, factories.... They all have their own trucks. 

I don't really want to borrow over $20k. So mongoose is out of my price range. JNW is on the top of my list right now... But what if I need more? 

Something that big I don't want to go short on like my camera. JNW Brute, if I out grow it, I'll have to sell it. I don't want employees. Maybe my kid if it works for him. If a JNW gets me by for five years than upgrade... will that be worth it or in one year will I have to dump it and the investment? Or will the economy take a nose dive after the election? Like it usually does.

This is why I like drain cleaning over plumbing. Roots are going to grow, hair is going to plug stuff up, people are stupid, and in the end, **** needs to flow. The new house can wait, the remodeled kitchen can wait. The small drip from old cast stack can be fixed with duct tape or epoxy good enough for a few years... But when something doesn't drain, it's a different story.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

There are many equipment finance company's with affordable rates.

Get something like a 4018, you won't regret it


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The mongoose 184 skid sounds good, a 4018, and looks like as small as a 200 gallon tank. Configuration is key. During business hours I've had no time to call and ask questions... Guess I'll have to resort to requesting via email.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a spartan soldier , you can't go wrong with spartan. If all you will be doing is 6" or smaller the soldier is a great buy. Plus get the jetter head kit they offer.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

justme said:


> I have a spartan soldier , you can't go wrong with spartan. If all you will be doing is 6" or smaller the soldier is a great buy. Plus get the jetter head kit they offer.


Skid is what I'm looking for. Their 758 looks to be the same... or similar specs. One thing I will have to say about Spartan is their regional rep came to my house... Little ol OMS, sold nothing and still answers or calls back when I have a question.

12/3...9/4... 4018.... Price, unfortunately will be the deciding factor for now.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Sights-

Stay as debt free as possible, the only debt I have is my home. If I don't have the cash, then I can't afford it.

I agree you gotta spend money to make money, but 20grand is a lot to finance.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Fatpat said:


> Sights-
> 
> Stay as debt free as possible, the only debt I have is my home. If I don't have the cash, then I can't afford it.
> 
> I agree you gotta spend money to make money, but 20grand is a lot to finance.


20 G's isn't much for a biz. What's the big deal, they front the money, you get the equipment and a monthly bill you can afford. Simple and now a new venue of revenue.

Or sub them out to the other guy who is probably financing the equipment.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I was nervous about my camera purchase. I keep the loan paid three months ahead, and every job (which is a payment) I put into savings as a cushion. The same will be with the jetter. My machines pay for my truck, tax, cutters, and my personal wages, which isn't much.

Growth to meet my customers demands is where most of my money goes. I'm thankful that Mrs. OpenSights has a good job. She's just waiting for the day she can go part time.

I agree, debt free is the way to go, but if I was totally true to that, I wouldn't have the accounts and the volume I have now.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Hell, jobs fall at my feet here! I get rear ended in my work truck, lady totaled her car, hubby shows up and I get a job at one of his rentals. Today I stop into a small grocery store after an estimate to buy some burger, cashier noticed my company name on my card and booked a cleaning and video.

Most of my customers have approached me once finding out I've gone out on my own. 

The freedom to be able to treat a customer right, have the right (and working) equipment to do the job in a timely manner is just an amazing thing. At first I under cut prices by $10. Now I charge more and get it without question... most of the time.


----------



## Sterling_Craft (Feb 24, 2016)

bdaltonph said:


> Has anyone here used the Milwaukee right angle cordless drill? I was looking at it the other day at the supply house. How is the power and battery life?


I have one and have been impressed with it. Mine is the 18v impact driver and it comes in real handy when trying to sneak some bracing into a wall on a tub valve update where there isn't anything to support the valve. I also have an M12 that isn't an impact and that is almost useless.


----------



## enjoytab (Feb 21, 2016)

bdaltonph said:


> Has anyone here used the Milwaukee right angle cordless drill? I was looking at it the other day at the supply house. How is the power and battery life?


They make a cordless right angle and a more expensive cordless SuperHawg. The 18v superhawg with a 5.0 battery is incredible, I have it with the quick change chuck so no more chuck key, I drilled a 4-5/8'' hole through about 5-1/2'' inches of wood with a one-tooth hole saw awhile ago. I think it's about 400 just for the bare tool though, and the 5.0 battery is key. I think the cheaper one is intended for electricians and maxes out at a lower hole size. Pretty sure the superhawg says 4-1/2'' is the limit but I've done a 5-1/2'' hole through a sheet of plywood to set a toilet flange. I've become a big Milwaukee guy, we even have a cordless T-Drill that runs off their V28 battery...but I don't pay for the tools so easy to say.


----------



## enjoytab (Feb 21, 2016)

GREENPLUM said:


> 9.0 = 200
> 
> 6.0 = 150
> 
> ...


I didn't even know anything beyond the 5.0 existed :surprise:


----------

